# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  Aperçu ce jour vers 13h30 jeune chat noir pres tomand co Sartrouville(78)

## Ioko

Il y a 30 mn je suis allée avec ma tante qui habite Montesson a tomandCO de Sartrouville,pendant qu elle est allée acheter des croquettes j ai promené le chien,je suis desendue,pour ceux qui connaisse du parking tomandco gifi a burger king qui fait l angle,chemin borde d arbustes cote droit et ronces de l autre coté ,mais juste en face d un grande avenue(Maurice Schumann) et d un grand carrefour,et j ai apeçu un grand chaton(entre 6 et 10 mois je dirais)noir tres sociable qui jouait dans la rangée d arbustes,je suis allée ramener le chien dans la voiture pour ne pas l éffrayer et j y suis allée seule avec beaucoup de précaution car entouré de rues TRES passantes et dangereuses,il est maigrichon mais est venu de suite se faire caresser et ronronner,il n y a pas d habitation juste a cote(ou alors faut traverser la double voie!) il semblait avoir ete laisse la et attendre qu on vienne le rechercher,enfin c est l impression que j ai eue
Ma tante n a pas pu le prendre dans sa voiture pour qu on cherche un veto a cause de son chien,et moi je n habite pas le coin,je suis triste de l avoir laisse la tout seul,si quelqu un est du coin,s il peut regarder s il y est encore?
J ai aussi peur que des débiles s amusent a lui faire peur et qu il traverse la route et la c est foutu voitures et camions qui passent sans arret et souvent tres vite,c est vraiment un coin dangereux pour un chat !

----------


## Ioko

::

----------


## aurore27

Essayes de le signaler au service animalier d'un refuge du secteur.

----------


## Ioko

Quelqu un connait sur le 78?
Je suis sur Paris,je ne connais pas le coin

----------


## POLKA67

Pourriez-vous jeter un coup d'oeil sur les avis de disparition Petzone, Petalert, Pet aide aux animaux, Filalapat etc... et mettre une annonce ?

----------


## Ioko

Je vais faire ça,il est possible qu il se soit perdu mais vu l endroit je penserais plutot jeté d une voiture,car pou y accéder il a forcement du traverser des rues TRES passantes jour et nuit

----------


## Kyt's

Le souci quand on est dans un cas comme ça, c’est que l’animal a une chance et souvent, c’est la seule... Je sais que ce n’est pas toujours simple malheureusement.
Il faudrait y retourner avec une caisse de transport.

----------


## Ioko

Je pense y retourner demain apres midi en transilien,j ai cours jusqu a midi,mais s il est toujours la qu est ce que je fais,nous habitons en appartement sans possibilité de l isoler et avons un chien qui ne supporte pas les chats(et ouvre les portes) un schnauzer géant que ma mère a récupéré d une collègue en pavillon apres qu il est attaqué ses 2 chats,et bléssé un tres serieusement?Et il n y a personne a la maison en journée

----------


## Kyt's

1) Tu vas chez un véto pour voir s’il est identifié.
2) L’isolement peut se faire dans la salle de bain, non ?

----------


## Ioko

Le chien sait ouvrir les portes

----------


## aurore27

> Le chien sait ouvrir les portes


Votre sdb ne peut pas être fermée à clé ?

----------


## Kyt's

J’ai vu, oui  :Smile: 
Des portes, ça peut se bloquer  :: 
Et parallèlement, recherche active de prise en charge par une association et/ou d’une famille d’accueil si chat sans maître.

----------


## Ioko

Il y a un vérrou mais de l intérieur

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je vais déja voir demain s il est la

----------


## doriant

tu pe accrocher un tendeur avec un poids de 30kgs a la poignée, m'etonnerait qu'il arrive a pousser.

----------


## GADYNETTE

c'est tellement dommage que vous ne l'ayez pas récupéré la première fois.  J'espère que vous allez le retrouver. Tenez nous au courant

----------


## Ioko

J y retournerai apres les cours mais je ne sais pas du tout s il y a un véto dans le coin,c est a 30 mn a pied de la gare je pense et dans une zone commerciale isolée,je prendrai un sac de voyage ou de sport,je n ai pas de panier chat 
Par contre mes parents refusent catégoriquement que je ramène le chat a la maison,ils ont peur que le chien seul en journée défonce la porte de la salle de bains,c est un schnauzer GEANT et il est de gros gabarit,de plus il va aboyer furieusement gratter et les voisins,une dame agee en dessous assez acariatre va se plaindre
J ai pensé a la cave mais celle ci a une porte de bois ou il peut passer a travers,bref pas de solution

----------


## phacélie

http://www.chatsduparisis.fr/Bienvenue/bienvenue.php ?
http://www.aidofelinsml.fr ?

----------


## Ioko

J y suis retournée avec une pote,il n y était pas,on a cherché dans les alentours,appelé,fouillé les bosquets,rien!
J éspère qu une bonne ame sera passée par la et l aura prit!

Je suis presque sure qu il n était pas perdu,il semblait vraiment attendre quelqu un mais je peux me tromper,hélas hier je n avais aucun moyen de le prendre

Merci pour les liens Phacélie je vais leur envoyé un mail et leur expliquer,il est possible qu il rode dans le coin

----------


## Kyt's

Ne pas lâcher, y retourner.

----------


## Ioko

J y suis retournée hier ,pas vu,le souci c est que c est loin je dois prendre le transilien et j ai des cours
J ai laissé une poignée de croquettes(chien je n avais que ça) a l endroit ou il était

----------

